# Hoboken NJ Advice ???



## Jersey City Cabbie (Mar 30, 2015)

I am a full time UBER Driver in North Jersey and really want some advice from others in the area. I do get many PAX from Hoboken and last Saturday night had a run in with the local police. I was ignorant to the issues there and tried to pick up a PAX at a crowded bar at closing near 2nd and Washington. A plain clothes cop ran over to the car and made the PAX get out. Told me that I am working for an illegal company and that he could and will give me 7 tickets for over $1500. Whats worse is the way that he treated the PAX. He asked the PAX if they knew that they were doing business with a "Criminal" enterprise. That UBER was an illegal and dangerous company and asked them if he could call a yellow cab for them. They said no and tried to walk away, but he told them if they tried to call another UBER he would be watching them and do the same. He said that when they do business with criminals they can be treated as criminals and asked how they would like their purses searched and what might turn up. Then he pulled a stack of business cards from a yellow cab company out of his shirt pocket and told them, if you need a ride home, this is the place to call. Then he made his way back to me but much to my good fortune a massive bar fight broke out on the street and he was in no rush to get into it, but told me that since his attention was needed elsewhere, I lucked out and he would not write me any tickets but warned me that if he ever saw me in Hoboken again, he would take my I Phone and throw it in the Hudson River, told me that if I work for "Criminals", I should get used to being treated like a criminal and walked away. I hate to give up the revenue from UBER and Hoboken, but also was totally blown away. Especially seeing him distribute business cards from a Cab Company. Our finest example of poor ethics and Political favoritism. Is this really in the best interest of the residents of Hoboken or of those with 'Special Interests'. Any one who works the Hoboken area, PLEASE give me some advice, I would be grateful.


----------



## Johnny_B (Apr 20, 2015)

Stay out of Hoboken !! Just drop off there. That's what I do.


----------



## NJUberDriver (Feb 26, 2015)

Sounds like the sort of thing that happens when the former Chief's brother owns a local cab company. Wonder which cab company the cop was promoting...


----------



## MoneyUber4 (Dec 9, 2014)

Exactly! Uber keep sending more a more new drivers to the wolf's. New drivers don't know the rules. Smog and mirrors. Uber doesn't care.


----------



## Blind Driver (Jun 10, 2015)

Jersey City Cabbie said:


> I am a full time UBER Driver in North Jersey and really want some advice from others in the area. I do get many PAX from Hoboken and last Saturday night had a run in with the local police. I was ignorant to the issues there and tried to pick up a PAX at a crowded bar at closing near 2nd and Washington. A plain clothes cop ran over to the car and made the PAX get out. Told me that I am working for an illegal company and that he could and will give me 7 tickets for over $1500. Whats worse is the way that he treated the PAX. He asked the PAX if they knew that they were doing business with a "Criminal" enterprise. That UBER was an illegal and dangerous company and asked them if he could call a yellow cab for them. They said no and tried to walk away, but he told them if they tried to call another UBER he would be watching them and do the same. He said that when they do business with criminals they can be treated as criminals and asked how they would like their purses searched and what might turn up. Then he pulled a stack of business cards from a yellow cab company out of his shirt pocket and told them, if you need a ride home, this is the place to call. Then he made his way back to me but much to my good fortune a massive bar fight broke out on the street and he was in no rush to get into it, but told me that since his attention was needed elsewhere, I lucked out and he would not write me any tickets but warned me that if he ever saw me in Hoboken again, he would take my I Phone and throw it in the Hudson River, told me that if I work for "Criminals", I should get used to being treated like a criminal and walked away. I hate to give up the revenue from UBER and Hoboken, but also was totally blown away. Especially seeing him distribute business cards from a Cab Company. Our finest example of poor ethics and Political favoritism. Is this really in the best interest of the residents of Hoboken or of those with 'Special Interests'. Any one who works the Hoboken area, PLEASE give me some advice, I would be grateful.


I think you should have complimented the officer on his stylish shirt and then asked him if they sell men's clothes where he bought it.


----------



## CNJtrepreneur (Mar 25, 2015)

1.) Uber is not "illegal". Some of the aspects of its operation are gray-area / questionable. For example, the legal argument, "Is getting a car through an app considered an 'instant hail'?" ('instant hail' is an actual legal term, to distinguish street pick-ups from radio-dispatched calls). And so on.

2.) In Hoboken, it's all about the mafia, corruption, and relatives. It's bullshit, plain and simple. These cops are fellating the taxi companies and getting a kick-back.

3.) GET A DASHCAM. If you had video of this interaction, 1.) You'd be in the papers, 2.) The cop would be in deep shit, and 3.) the Hoboken mess would finally attract the attention of the DA.

4.) Contact Uber, they have lawyers hanging out in Hoboken taking care of this 24/7.


----------



## CNJtrepreneur (Mar 25, 2015)

Did you get the cop's badge number? Name? Anything? Call Hoboken Police Internal Affairs:

*Hoboken City - Police Department, Internal Affairs*
106 Hudson Street, Hoboken, NJ 07030
(201) 420-2089


----------



## CNJtrepreneur (Mar 25, 2015)

I really think someone needs to videotape this bullshit, send it to IA, the state attorney, and every police-brutality special-interest group, and then post it on YouTube.

These cops are playing with fire. In light of the recent events in Ferguson, etc, the LAST thing that ANY police department needs is to have their officers showcased as complete assholes, threatening to commit illegal acts (search w/o probable cause, theft & destruction of personal property, etc).


----------



## CNJtrepreneur (Mar 25, 2015)

Oh, and also, always, always, ALWAYS, get the cop's name & badge number. You have the right to do so. If they flat-out refuse, note the location & the exact time, and if the cop car is nearby, get the licence plate # and the car ID (big-ass numbers on the side, usually). Then contact the precinct, ask for the shift commander or lieutenant on duty, and find out who the cop was (using the time & location). Don't wait too long, because it's one thing for them to look it up on the active roster, it's another thing if you annoy them a week later & they have to go look through archives.

If the shift commander / lieutenant gives you any problems, tell them, *calmly and politely*, that you want this information for your records, just in case, but if they refuse to give it, your next phone call will be to Internal Affairs.


----------



## CNJtrepreneur (Mar 25, 2015)

I just ordered 3 different "spy pen" cameras from Amazon, they're in the $ 10-15 range. Will get them on Monday, check them out, and post results here. I've found that with Chinese products, it's a crap-shoot, some of them are terrible, but some surprisingly good for the price.

If I find a decently-priced, well-functioning spy camera pen, I'll post the link here. Highly recommend getting one in addition to the dash-cam - for situations where the cop tells you to get out of the car.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Jersey City Cabbie said:


> I am a full time UBER Driver in North Jersey and really want some advice from others in the area. I do get many PAX from Hoboken and last Saturday night had a run in with the local police. I was ignorant to the issues there and tried to pick up a PAX at a crowded bar at closing near 2nd and Washington. A plain clothes cop ran over to the car and made the PAX get out. Told me that I am working for an illegal company and that he could and will give me 7 tickets for over $1500. Whats worse is the way that he treated the PAX. He asked the PAX if they knew that they were doing business with a "Criminal" enterprise. That UBER was an illegal and dangerous company and asked them if he could call a yellow cab for them. They said no and tried to walk away, but he told them if they tried to call another UBER he would be watching them and do the same. He said that when they do business with criminals they can be treated as criminals and asked how they would like their purses searched and what might turn up. Then he pulled a stack of business cards from a yellow cab company out of his shirt pocket and told them, if you need a ride home, this is the place to call. Then he made his way back to me but much to my good fortune a massive bar fight broke out on the street and he was in no rush to get into it, but told me that since his attention was needed elsewhere, I lucked out and he would not write me any tickets but warned me that if he ever saw me in Hoboken again, he would take my I Phone and throw it in the Hudson River, told me that if I work for "Criminals", I should get used to being treated like a criminal and walked away. I hate to give up the revenue from UBER and Hoboken, but also was totally blown away. Especially seeing him distribute business cards from a Cab Company. Our finest example of poor ethics and Political favoritism. Is this really in the best interest of the residents of Hoboken or of those with 'Special Interests'. Any one who works the Hoboken area, PLEASE give me some advice, I would be grateful.


All that being said, much of your beef should be directed towards Uber itself. They aren't allowed to be operating there. They aren't permitted yet Uber keeps sending drivers there. That shows zero respect on Uber's part to keep doing that. That is the Uber way. They will hit you with a thousand dollar deductible to pay to have your car fixed if it is damaged with pax onboard and your fault....... Yet they suggest they are willing to pay a thousand dollar fine to have their drivers operate outside of where they are allowed.

What a cluster****. From a policeman's perspective, it must come off as rather blatant. The driver can claim all the ignorance they want, it may be true sometimes, Uber loves to keep their drivers in the dark. In the end, Uber is sending drivers to pick up in Hoboken.

Uber wants nothing more than this to be about angry cops belittling apparently bewildered drivers. As a driver, you aren't doing anyone any favors allowing yourself to be caught up in Travis' pissing match with that city.

You can cry foul, the cop wasn't cool. Mostly, you are acting like a pawn for Uber, it's that simple.

Don't get caught up in it.


----------



## Wheels4U (May 26, 2015)

Clearly a conflict of interest and very unprofessional behavior from the police officer. 
Uber should, indeed give us a heads up on what the risks are of driving into "problem zones". 
If we are breaking the law, we should at least be aware of it.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

They shouldn't even be sending you there.


----------



## Wheels4U (May 26, 2015)

Same with EWR. In a reply to my email inquiry, I got the response from Uber: You can pick up and drop off anywhere you want. If you get a ticket, Uber will take care of it.
They failed to mention it's against the law and that cars are being impounded.


----------



## Dr. Philkenstein (Jun 22, 2015)

What's the officer's name or how did he look like?


----------



## Dr. Philkenstein (Jun 22, 2015)

1-). Stay away from Hoboken!
2-). Demands are always high, and so are the risks.
3-). ALL fines start at the officer's discretion, no lower than $500 plus your vehicle.impounded.
4-). Everybody in Jersey wants to go either to Hoboken or NYC,,with no surge...


----------



## Sherif Elkattawy (May 25, 2015)

NJUberDriver said:


> Sounds like the sort of thing that happens when the former Chief's brother owns a local cab company. Wonder which cab company the cop was promoting...


Can't be said better!


----------



## Dr. Philkenstein (Jun 22, 2015)

5-). Violations or requirements to operate a taxi-limo like vehicle as per city's ordinance, are 6 total: HACK or TLC plates, decals, license and insurance. Add a fire extinguisher and a two-way radio... YES! in 2015, the city requires a ****ing two-way radio!!

6-). Do the math and think if it's worth the hassle... Let's just say, the cop pulls you over and fines you at the starting rate of $500 = $3000 plus the impound of your vehicle, which UBER will pay on the spot.

7-). You still have to go to court on those 6 fines. UBER's lawyer will ask you to plead guilty to 2 of those, automatically suspending your license for one year.

. Gets better! By law, your insurance will get a copy of that tocket and... You'll end up blacklisted for doing commercial with unproper financial responsibility.

Let me quote the officer:
"...I'm not to tell you where to make your money, but Hoboken's not the place until further notice." Meaning, until Trenton says otherwise. Even if they regulate UBER NJ same way as NYC, insurance will destroy that investment because, knowing jersey, will turn out to be higher than NYC.

UBER's regulated, the taxi fleet in Hoboken will disappear... However, and hence the caveat, you'll still need a city permit to operate within the city limits. How that 2-way radio will work with the app, I'm not sure.

Cops handing out taxi companies cards?!?! Call CHASING NEWS and they'll get to the bottom of that bullshit.


----------



## zombieguy (May 22, 2015)

Dr. Philkenstein said:


> 7-). You still have to go to court on those 6 fines. UBER's lawyer will ask you to plead guilty to 2 of those, automatically suspending your license for one year.


There are other threads posted where people went to court, the Uber lawyer got tickets reduced or thrown out and the driver didn't get suspended for a year so that's not accurate



Dr. Philkenstein said:


> . Gets better! By law, your insurance will get a copy of that tocket and... You'll end up blacklisted for doing commercial with unproper financial responsibility.


Also not accurate. Allstate and Progressive don't care if you drive for Uber, they won't cover it but it isn't grounds to terminate a policy. State Farm also won't cover it but have a requirement that your Uber miles can't be more than 50% of the total miles on the vehicle even though they really have no way to find out that information so they also allow it without canceling your policy. So even if your insurance company will cancel you simply for driving for Uber like Geico does, you won't get blacklisted since there are other insurance companies that allow it.


----------



## robertc21 (Jun 18, 2015)

I personally drive in the hoboken hudson county only and have yet to get pulled over. However i have heard many stories from pax stating they have been in cars that have gotten stopped in hoboken and the pax were kicked out and the drivers got reamed by the officers. Tickets up to 1,000 plus cars towed. Hoboken does not play. I try to just drop off there and run back to jersey city.


----------



## Dr. Philkenstein (Jun 22, 2015)

there's no money in Jersey City, I'm sorry...
Sip Avenue?! Pacific?! Liberty Park?!?!


----------



## Dr. Philkenstein (Jun 22, 2015)

zombieguy said:


> Also not accurate. Allstate and Progressive don't care if you drive for Uber, they won't cover it but it isn't grounds to terminate a policy. State Farm also won't cover it but have a requirement that your Uber miles can't be more than 50% of the total miles on the vehicle even though they really have no way to find out that information so they also allow it without canceling your policy. So even if your insurance company will cancel you simply for driving for Uber like Geico does, you won't get blacklisted since there are other insurance companies that allow it.


Do you READ YOURSELF before hitting "Post Reply"?

"...THEY WON'T COVER YOU (in the event of an accident, doing commercial with a full-cover or less), BUT IS NOT GROUNDS TO TERMINATE YOUR POLICY."
"...UBER's LAWYER WILL GET THE TICKETS THROWN UP OR REDUCED"?!

I need them tossed, not "reduced" which is a lighter way to.plead guilty or.no contest. Eventually, your insurance will get a copy of the fine if it stands, meaning, if you plead guilty or have them "reduced", it'll go also in your abstract.


----------



## robertc21 (Jun 18, 2015)

Dr. Philkenstein said:


> there's no money in Jersey City, I'm sorry...
> Sip Avenue?! Pacific?! Liberty Park?!?!


Where do you suggest to drive if you are driving in northern jersey


----------



## Sherif Elkattawy (May 25, 2015)

Dr. Philkenstein said:


> there's no money in Jersey City, I'm sorry...
> Sip Avenue?! Pacific?! Liberty Park?!?!


LMAO!!! Someone knows JC.


----------



## zombieguy (May 22, 2015)

Dr. Philkenstein said:


> Do you READ YOURSELF before hitting "Post Reply"?
> 
> "...THEY WON'T COVER YOU (in the event of an accident, doing commercial with a full-cover or less), BUT IS NOT GROUNDS TO TERMINATE YOUR POLICY."
> "...UBER's LAWYER WILL GET THE TICKETS THROWN UP OR REDUCED"?!
> ...


I CAN TYPE IN CAPS TOOOOO, DO YOU READ YOURSELF AND DO YOU HAVE ANY COMPREHENSION OF WHAT YOU WROTE? . YOU SAID YOU WOULD GET BLACKLISTED FOR DOING COMMERICAL, WELL HOW ARE YOU GOING TO GET BLACKLISTED BY INSURANCE COMPANIES IF THOSE INSURANCE COMPANIES DON'T CARE IF YOU DRIVE FOR UBER? YOU CAN STILL MAINTAIN A PERSONAL POLICY, IT JUST WON'T BE COVERED DURING UBER AND SINCE UBER HAS INSURANCE YOU ARE COVERED WITH THE UBER INSURANCE. SO DRIVING FOR UBER WILL NOT CANCEL YOUR PERSONAL POLICY WITH SOME INSURANCE COMPANIES. SO AGAIN YOUR CLAIM OF BEING BLACKLISTED IS INACCURATE.

As far as tickets being thrown out? Talk to the judge.... If the insurance company doesn't care that you drive for Uber they aren't going to care about a non moving violation.


----------



## Dr. Philkenstein (Jun 22, 2015)

You can't do livery or anything deemed "COMMERCIAL", as in TAXI with your regular personal insurance, you idiot. That's why it's required in NYC and UBER found a loophole to avoid it anywhere else outside big cities. Unfortunately, EVERYWHERE ELSE local municipalities are following The City in regulating ride sharing because of the liability repercussions found if ever, involved in an accident.

Look at the Hamptons, UBER's no longer allowed there! What's the company to do, lose the market altogether or COMPLY?!?! You crash while on the app, in a city like Hoboken and, as pursuant to their city ordinance, the cop has to note you was doing commercial.while on city premises without the proper "financial responsibility". That in itself will get you in a shitload of problems.


----------



## Dr. Philkenstein (Jun 22, 2015)

robertc21 said:


> Where do you suggest to drive if you are driving in northern jersey


There's no surge in Northern Jersey, unfortunately.
You'll be working for gas and tolls, and if any surge north of Fort Lee, is just to lure you into that area. You might get something in the Palisades, Alpine, Old Tappan, New Milford areas but Hackensack, Bogota, Teaneck?!?! Just a bunch of kids wanting to go to the malls or Hoboken, and about 10 will try to stuff into your car.

You wanna make a killing?! Hit the Shore this weekend by Thursday, and I don't mean Seaside Heights, Tom's River but the southern end: Avalon, Stone Harbor and Wildwood (Cape May during the day, IF NECESSARY!). Hit the road around 7 and don't get greedy... Thursday, Friday, Saturday and head back home Sunday.


----------



## Dr. Philkenstein (Jun 22, 2015)

Oh! Before heading to retrieve your driver, CALL AND ASK HOW MANY WILL RIDE. At night, it gets crazy. It's better to call ahead and find out, then get there, seeing an uncomfortable situation and refuse or reject the rider.


----------



## zombieguy (May 22, 2015)

Hey moron, are you that stupid that you can't focus on the points I made about you inaccurate posts? So once again I will post what YOU wrote since you are too dumb to get it the first time:



Dr. Philkenstein said:


> 7-). You still have to go to court on those 6 fines. UBER's lawyer will ask you to plead guilty to 2 of those, automatically suspending your license for one year.
> 
> . Gets better! By law, your insurance will get a copy of that tocket and... You'll end up blacklisted for doing commercial with unproper financial responsibility.


WRONG the first time and still WRONG!! You will not get blacklisted when there are insurance companies that allow you to drive for Uber and still maintain a personal policy and I will spell it out for you a little further since you are too ****ing stupid to understand that we are not talking about coverage, they will not cover you during your Uber activity but they will not drop you or blacklist you as you so stupidly claim simply for driving for Uber. Uber has an insurance policy you idiot. BY law? what the **** are you talking about? There is no law that the court has to give anything to the insurance company, the insurance company will look into your driver abstract and will see what infractions you have and they don't give a shit about anything other than accidents, moving violations and points, Your license will not get suspended either, that's bullshit. Why don't you stop talking about NYC, we are talking about Hoboken and NJ. You need to STFU and stop spreading inaccuracies with your stupid nonsense since you have no ****ing clue what you are talking about.


----------



## Dr. Philkenstein (Jun 22, 2015)

I talk about NYC, where your dumb ass can't operate because the tri-state usually follows its lead when it comes to ways to generate municipal revenue. The insurance issue was explained to me by both Hoboken police, insurance lawyers EXPERTS on the matter and couple of TLC execs waybill in hand. And I believe them, as opposed to a YouTube-Google Erudite **** like yourself.


----------



## zombieguy (May 22, 2015)

You prove time and time again every time you post how much of an idiot you are posting in a thread that is about Hoboken and NJ with your own agenda about NYC, just ****ing stay there you moron or did they ban your stupid ass from posting on the NYC page?


----------

